# goldblatt angle heads



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone use goldblatt angleheads was considering a4" head but really haven't heard anything about them .thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Anyone use goldblatt angleheads was considering a4" head but really haven't heard anything about them .thanks


I was going to get one but found a tapeworm dealer in nz and the cost was good so left the goldblatt at allwall, Im very happy with the tapeworm.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Tapeworm would be your best choice.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you're open, you may want to contact Columbia since they participate on Drywall Talk quite frequently and the quality is great. 

Sunil from Drywall Master also comes around.


I just think that if all things are equal, we should support those that are an active part of the family. 

Walltools has given things away here too.


(...respectfully offered...)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fair enough Rick, I would support Columbia and Drywallmaster but they dont do a 4inch angle head. Its Tapeworm or Goldblatt that do.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

cazna said:


> Fair enough Rick, I would support Columbia and Drywallmaster but they dont do a 4inch angle head. Its Tapeworm or Goldblatt that do.


Some people think they know everything! :blush: 




( ....:hang: )


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Some people think they know everything! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do Colombia and DM make a 4 inch angle head??? And do Walltools sell one?? Post a link then, Havent seen one to date, It would be great if they did.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

cazna said:


> Do Colombia and DM make a 4 inch angle head??? And do Walltools sell one?? Post a link then, Havent seen one to date, It would be great if they did.


Brother.. . I was talking about me!

I appreciate your correction!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh i see said the confused NZer, :thumbup: Anyway, Hey Col and DM, Make a 4inch angle head, 3.5 is not enough IMO which means f all, The 4 inch makes a better corner, Well feathered in and nice to sand, Takes care of high shoulders, tapers and un square corners, You do need a runner though and im doing 2 coat corners and they are :thumbsup:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Oh i see said the confused NZer, :thumbup: Anyway, Hey Col and DM, Make a 4inch angle head, 3.5 is not enough IMO which means f all, The 4 inch makes a better corner, Well feathered in and nice to sand, Takes care of high shoulders, tapers and un square corners, You do need a runner though and im doing 2 coat corners and they are :thumbsup:.


Do they make your tape out of sheep's wool or something:blink: how thick is your tape you guys use:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sheetrock and marco paper tape, Just the standard, I think??? Not that i have much to compare to???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

*fibafuse  *


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sheetrock and marco paper tape, Just the standard, I think??? Not that i have much to compare to???


I'm going to let you sweat for a few days till I comment:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to let you sweat for a few days till I comment:whistling2::jester:


Let me guess, it'll be something to do with sheep won't it...ewe baaaad.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Let me guess, it'll be something to do with sheep won't it...ewe baaaad.


Hes just being a tease, I think hes got f all so needs a few days to think of something, :jester: Come on Mr Canuk, What ya got then :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hes just being a tease, I think hes got f all so needs a few days to think of something, :jester: Come on Mr Canuk, What ya got then :blink:


Ok cazna, before you go all sheepy on me
Not all tape is created equal, we normally use cgc or west rock tape. These 2 types are very thin tapes.You don't normally think about the tape, till you try a different brand, which is what happened at the reno I'm doing. I was wondering why the angle tapes did not look right. There seemed to be more edges or the tape seemed to be more exposed (hard to explain). The kid did them so I was thinking "Now what ta F^ck did he do"

But at one point, I picked up a tape roll, and went to fold it on the crease line, this tape had a mind of it's own and did not follow the crease line, I was WTF. You could feel this tape was thick, It was made by Home Hardware. So I compared it to a roll of CGC , what a difference. The Home Hardware tape was way thicker, and it had little perforation holes in it also. The cgc was very thin, and no perforation holes.

So.......there's something else for you to think about cazna, maybe your tape is too thick. I should stick a stamp on some drywall tape and mail it to you, then you can compare them


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did the tape have a crease? sometimes we get pro form tape with no crease.
factory f/up. your helper is a hustler , as far as i can tell .. that's hard to find these days.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Did the tape have a crease? sometimes we get pro form tape with no crease.
> factory f/up. your helper is a hustler , as far as i can tell .. that's hard to find these days.


Yes there was a crease in it, but you had to pay attention while you folded it, or it would go off track. I bet if I took a pic of the 2 different tapes, you could see the difference, ill check tomorrow.

Yes , the kid is one hell of a worker,everyone wants to steal him from me, he out performs me on most things now, except bead believe it or not. Sometimes he's too fast for his own good, 29 and he's all crippled up already because he works so hard. I have had him with me since he was 17, but today I let him go,,,,,Or I'm thinking about it.

So 13 years with me,no drivers license or vehicle, and no investment into tools, and he always blows his money on dumb things or women(same thing). Guess I'm thinking more like a parent than a boss
do you want him Moore


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok cazna, before you go all sheepy on me
> Not all tape is created equal, we normally use cgc or west rock tape. These 2 types are very thin tapes.You don't normally think about the tape, till you try a different brand, which is what happened at the reno I'm doing. I was wondering why the angle tapes did not look right. There seemed to be more edges or the tape seemed to be more exposed (hard to explain). The kid did them so I was thinking "Now what ta F^ck did he do"
> 
> But at one point, I picked up a tape roll, and went to fold it on the crease line, this tape had a mind of it's own and did not follow the crease line, I was WTF. You could feel this tape was thick, It was made by Home Hardware. So I compared it to a roll of CGC , what a difference. The Home Hardware tape was way thicker, and it had little perforation holes in it also. The cgc was very thin, and no perforation holes.
> ...


 
I know exactly what your talking about with your internals and the thicker tape, I have always felt somethings up when running it with auto tools thats why i progressed to the runner and 4inch head, I just wasnt happy with them before that, Ok it was passable but i dont do passable.

Our paper tapes have the perf holes and marco is the most dominant, Thats the gib labeled brand in all the hardware stores.

Thats way i foam the corners, so i can use one layer and not 2 doing double tapes, It raises them up to much for me, Some guys dont mind scraping a thin layer over them with an angle box and thats fine, It works, Just, But with the runner and a 3.5 then a 4 its all sorted, And i can swipe the power sanded over them leaving little to sand without blowing tapes.

Thanks for that 2buck, I had a feeling you were going to mention thinner paper tape, If only i could get some, I will have to try my supplier.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes there was a crease in it, but you had to pay attention while you folded it, or it would go off track. I bet if I took a pic of the 2 different tapes, you could see the difference, ill check tomorrow.
> 
> Yes , the kid is one hell of a worker,everyone wants to steal him from me, he out performs me on most things now, except bead believe it or not. Sometimes he's too fast for his own good, 29 and he's all crippled up already because he works so hard. I have had him with me since he was 17, but today I let him go,,,,,Or I'm thinking about it.
> 
> ...


 I have :whistling2ne of those had to take him for hi license yesterday had a dwi 28 sometimes I feel like a dad not a boss


----------

